# Disable Updates with Nasky's Host (9.00)



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi all.

I have searched for a solution to this for a while, but haven't managed to find anything sorry. It's probably something of nothing!

I've just for the first time loaded Goldhen 2.0b onto my PS4 successfully, first try! But now I'm running into an issue where I can't seem to get onto the host site for blocking updates.

I'm trying to visit Nasky's Host @ http://ps4exploit.zd.lu/ on my PS4 and for some reason I get a warning message that states:



> Cannot connect to server.
> There might have been a problem in connecting to the network, or PlayStation Network or the server of the service provider might be temporarily busy.
> (WV-33898-1)



Of course I've checked the option in Goldhen settings to Enable binloader server, and at the moment I'm still using Al-asif's DNS of
*DNS 1: 165.227.83.145
DNS 2: 192.241.221.79*

I feel like the problem is that I'm still connected to that DNS, but I'm concerned about reverting my internet connections back to auto everything in case the PS4 decides it wants to start downloading updates etc!

Any help appreciated.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 14, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have searched for a solution to this for a while, but haven't managed to find anything sorry. It's probably something of nothing!
> 
> ...


my guess is the host name, perhaps al's dns is blocking keywords. i've been using http://karo218.ir/ for 9.00 hacks.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 14, 2021)

VashTS said:


> my guess is the host name, perhaps al's dns is blocking keywords. i've been using http://karo218.ir/ for 9.00 hacks.


Same hacks? I would do auto DNS but like I say, don't want the PS4 to start installing updates or downloading them, since I can't get to the actual update blocker


----------



## Stepperer (Dec 14, 2021)

Al Azif DNS is your actual update blocker...


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 14, 2021)

Stepperer said:


> Al Azif DNS is your actual update blocker...


I see... As I mentioned this is my first delve into it so I wasn't sure if I had to disable updates through the host, then change DNS Settings. So, I don't need to do anything provided I keep the same DNS settings?

EDIT: I've been typing in the wrong URL the whole time. I imagine that'll be my problem. There's no e in exploit obviously sorry all!

With updates disabled through the host, will this mod remain even after the PS4 is turned off, unlike the jailbreak which has to be executed each new startup?

Cheers.


----------

